# AARRGGHH!



## we'reoutoftoiletpaper (Aug 10, 2009)

If I use the bathroom ONE MORE TIME today I'm going to scream! I know it's because my period is coming but I have places to be and things to do and I feel like I can't leave the dang house! I SERIOUSLY think IBS is related to hormones because more women than men have it and it always gets worse around my period! I just want to have a normal, healthy digestive system.


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

Im on the pill to calm mine down, but atm its still really flared up, ive not felt my self for a month or more, its upsetting!


----------

